# "Miracle on ice" 25 year anniversary



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Get the recorders ready!

Tues. Feb. 22 7:00-9:30 on ESPN Classic. It will be replayed again that night at 10:30.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man! Hard to believe its been that long. I don't play hockey, but I love to watch it. I would say that event solidified my interest from a fan's standpoint, along with watching Hockey Night In Canada, with my old man, when I was a young lad growing up.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The Miracle on Ice boys are pretty pi**ed about the cancelled season!

I'm not a hockey fan so I don't care, but that sport is in some serious trouble because it is NO WHERE NEAR as popular as the other majors!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Thats what was so great about it! Up until a few years ago guys low on the totum pole were making $200,000.00 a year in the NHL that was the min. Hockey players were just average joe's no big ego or anything like that now its become more like the other mainstream sports and money ruins it.

TC


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It's pretty sad how money drives everything in some way or another. Owners want to keep it all, players have the talent so they want a big piece of the pie. The fan's that "pay" the players/coaches/owners struggle to pay for a game so they can ***** and moan about only making $300,000-5,000,000 per season. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn, that's almost financial planner money!!!!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd have to agree that the hockey in recent years has not been what it was in the early and mid 90's (and probably earlier, couldn't say about that) but I still enjoyed it and will enjoy it when they bring it back.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am not a hockey follower, but I went to a Minnesota Wild game a couple years ago and it was a blast! I can't watch the NHL on TV (boring to me) but it was great live!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hockey on tv at any level sucks, most american tv networks don't know how to cover a game, something as simple as camera placement and field of view is a huge deal. Hockey night in Canada does a great job! Some of the college broadcasts are better to watch because they don't zoom in so damm far and you can see the whole sheet of ice. If you haven't been to a game in person you should try it.

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Hockey on tv at any level sucks,


It's not the same as being there, but good play by play can make up for that. I've watched Sioux hockey, those announcers are really lame.
Miracle on ice tonight!!! Just a reminder.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I hope your not saying the gopher play by play is any better? Woog is in the press box instead of behind the bench but I have to give him credit he hasn't forgot how to whine! I do think that Lucia is the best coach in D1 hockey. Anyone can see that Dave doesn't have control of the sioux. Its not easy for an assistant coach to step in and take the role of head coach when the same athletes are involved. Dave knows his hockey but he can't seem to get the commintment out of the guys like Dean could.

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I hope your not saying the gopher play by play is any better?


Frank Mazacco and Doug Woog make a great team. :wink: Wooger has been known to tick me off however, for example saying the game is in the bag with 5 minutes left. A total kiss of death IMO. Wooger has his moments but Frank carries the majority of the game and is the best.  I watched a Sioux game in the motel last fall and those dead beats just need something for a personality. It was like listening to a tennis match. Sagasor from badger land is even worse, that high pitched squeek for a voice box is enough to make you pull your hair out.

Frank and Doug are fun because Woog will say the odd ballest sh!t and you just imagine what the hell Frank is thinking, plus Frank is always challenging him and usually proves Wooger wrong. :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Its not hard to prove Wooger wrong!



TC


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I watched it the other night on vacation in FL. One of the players is a family friend and never really talks about it.

It's neat to see there are still people like him in this world. Modest and let's his past speak for his accomplishments.

His son is very good, but has some big shoes to fill. Good luck Baker jr.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: I watched it tonight and that phrase by Al Michaels is simply the best. 5-4-3- "Do you believe in miracles? Yes!!!!!" I forgot about how great of a game "Magic" Mark Johnson had. I was lucky to shake hands with Jim Craig after a Northstars game when he was with them briefly shortly after the olympics, and with Neal Broten who does some PR with the Wild. I think I was the only guy at the Wild autograph signing with maroon and gold. :lol: 
:beer:
I found this link, it's pretty lengthy but some good reading and interesting quotes.
http://lakeplacidhockey.com/hockeygame.html

A few things I noticed in the game that was either different than the movie or I didn't catch::

I knew John Harrington's son Chris plays for the gophers but I didn't realize the first penalty of the game was against John and the Russians scored a PP goal. :roll:

In the movie they made Jack O'callahan the superstar of the team and I know he hurt his leg before the olympics but he didn't do much of anything in this game.

I didn't catch it in the movie that the refs didn't wear helmets.

25 years ago today, wow!! where were you? I just come in from sledding in time to watch the game, I had just tried out my Ktel fun skis on a big snow pile and can still taste the hot chocolate w/ marshmallows. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I watched it last night for the first time since it was played 25 years ago.The comments by all the people involved was the best part for me.Especially by some of the Russian players.

Goldy your're right about OCallahan.But that's the movies for you....there had to be some personal stories in the movie and they picked him and McClannahan.Probably because of their rivalry in college.

One note....12 of the 20 players were from Minnesota plus the coach.What a tribute to Minnesota hockey.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

These quotes say it all....

"In some ways, what we accomplished wasn't really a miracle; it was the result of a coach with unbelievable passion who picked the right team and we executed his vision flawlessly," Craig said. "&#8230;When we got to the point that we had the lead, we knew exactly what to do because we had the better coach. I don't think they were prepared for that situation, but we were."

"Herb was the most prepared man I ever met," McClanahan said. "Not only was he prepared for anything, but he knew what it took [to win] and he knew us. He knew our hot buttons both individually and collectively. We were so well prepared it was unbelievable. &#8230; He was that good a coach."

Whay a tribute to Herb Brooks.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ken, add this one to that. :beer: 


> One of coach Herb Brooks's goals before the Olympics was to "break down the Soviets to mortals." He told his players that the great Boris Mikhailov looked like Stan Laurel of the comedy team Laurel and Hardy. He hoped his players would stop looking at Mikhailov as if he was hockey's Zeus.
> 
> "You can beat Stan Laurel, can't you?" Brooks would ask.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Gold Medal game with Finland will be on tomorrow night on Classics.


----------

